# Peter Sieling- Rochester Beekeepers, Saturday October 14, 1-3pm



## NY Bee Wellness (Dec 21, 2013)

* October 14; Rochester Beekeepers at Hansen Nature Center in Tinker Park, Saturday, 1-3pm. Contact [email protected].
Peter Sieling, Title: The Mysteries of the Bee Hive Explained. It would be a short history of how and why the hive became what it is, why the various components are shaped like they are, and how to build them from rough lumber to finished and assembled hive,
Suggested donation 10.00; Peter will have books for sale

We will also talk about wintering.
Afterwards we will do a hive inspection, check for mites, apply HopGuard II.


----------

